# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  LOS 7 BENEFICIOS DE UTILIZAR ABONOS ORGÁNICOS EN LOS CULTIVOS

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Utilizar fertilizantes naturales en el sector agropecuario trae ventajas económicas, comerciales y productivas. Acá les explicamos cuáles son las más representativas.* 
Realizar un abono orgánico en el predio no solo le produce beneficios al agricultor, sino al producto, al consumidor y al medio ambiente. Estos abonos benefician el suelo haciéndolo más rico en nutrientes. Estos a su vez se desprenden hacia las plantas y cosechas en forma estable y con dosificación natural incrementando su vida útil. 
CONtexto Ganadero habló con 2 expertos en el tema para que fueran ellos quienes explicaran cuáles son los beneficios que se tienen con una producción a base de abonos orgánicos. 
De acuerdo con María Teresa Cruz Díaz, directora comercial de Orgánicos de Caribe, lo primero que tiene que hacer un actor del sector agropecuario para que sus productos sean catalogados como orgánicos, es aplicarle abono natural al cultivo. 
Los beneficios de usar estos abonos son varios, entre ellos podemos rescatar que necesita menos energía para su producción; que permite la obtención de alimentos más frescos y sanos para el consumo; que aumenta la cantidad y calidad de los cultivos; y que aporta materia orgánica al suelo, añadió Cruz Díaz. 
De igual forma, la funcionaria de Orgánicos de Caribe señaló que otras ventajas de realizar esta práctica en los predios se evidencia en el mejoramiento de la absorción de agua, la aireación y la textura del suelo. También menciona que ayuda a reducir la compactación y erosión del terreno. 
Por su parte, Luis Betancur Zuluaga, presidente de la Federación de Orgánicos de Colombia, Fedeorgánicos, agregó que uno de los valores que más agradecen quienes utilizan este tipo de productos es la facilidad con la que pueden comercializarlos. 
Para sacar a la venta un producto orgánico, el productor tiene que tener una trazabilidad en el mismo para poderlo ofertar en el país. Además, estos son muy apetecidos en Estados Unidos y Europa, porque los alimentos con químicos generan diferentes padecimientos. Si va a certificar un producto, tiene que tener todo el proceso orgánico y así sí se puede comercializar, ultimó Betancur Zuluaga. 
Además de todo esto, el suelo del predio también se beneficiará con nitrógeno, fósforo, potasio, calcio, bacterias benéficas, micorrizas, enzimas y podrá controlar hongos y virus.  *Fuente: Los 7 beneficios de utilizar abonos orgánicos en los cultivos | Contexto Ganadero*Temas similares: II Seminario Internacional: Uso de Microorganismos Eficaces en cultivos de agroexportación , producción de abonos orgánicos y tratamiento de aguas residuales - Lima , 01 de marzo II Seminario Internacional - Uso de Microorganismos EficacesTM en cultivos de agro exportación, producción de abonos orgánicos, tratamiento de aguas residuales Curso Intensivo: Producción de Abonos Orgánicos Curso Intensivo sobre Producción de Abonos Orgánicos Abonos Orgánicos

----------

